# top notch 4k laptop



## markyboy14 (Nov 28, 2016)

after a laptop for top notch visuals
i want 4k laptop with plenty of up todate connections i want it to give me the best visuals currently available for under £1200 mark i want it for really showing of the very latest blockbuster movies special effects films and the same for gaming as well

what laptop is currently out there for the price would give me a top notch picture quality at this price

also what is the no1 laptop for the same information i asked for doesnt matter of price
also i want it so i can connect a mobile phone to it and so i can connect headphones as well
i also want the laptop to have top notch sound as well for movies and games as well

also can you connect a subwoofer to a laptop thanks


----------



## RAJBCPA (Jul 31, 2021)

I like to have a lighted keyboard, HDMI output jacks, USB ports, Cat6 connection and most useful but newer PCs don't have is a FAST DVD writer. I've purchased 4 PCs in the last 2 years. Dell, HP, iPad Lenovo. I like the Lenova best.

There is a chip shortage now 10/2021 so your limited. Fast chip? The slowest chips these days are pretty fast. If you are gaming, go with an expensive machine.


----------



## millydavidson (Oct 22, 2021)

Recommend a laptop for an aspiring designer at the lowest price. Please


----------

